# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  protan and muscle sheen

## warlock

Hi bros,

I am planning on using protan and muscle sheen for my next show. The protan I will apply the two days prior to the show at night. How many coats should I use?

Also, has anyone tried muscle sheen? How do you guys like it?

Thanks

----------


## bigsd67

i've done 8 coats pro-tan starting 4 days out from a show...never used muscle sheen, i go with hot stuff which is also a vasodilator.

----------


## Big Bapper

I have a show this Saturday and am going to shave and expolhate tonight(Wed). Going to do a coat of Protan Thursday night. 3 coats on Friday, then touch up Saturday morning if needed. I am using a product very simular to Muscle sheen called muscle juice before I go on stage.

----------


## pain time

Does the vasodialtor really work or is it just a waste of money, and just go with regular posing oil????

----------


## doctorherb

> Does the vasodialtor really work or is it just a waste of money, and just go with regular posing oil????



I never had great results with hot stuff, but the poor results could someting to do with me being so depleted that day/.

----------


## tele20

So the 5 coats of Pro-tan should be enough for a show. Do you gotta oil up before going on stage? People keep tellin me dream tan te day of but I really wanna stay away from it.

P.S. What do you guys do for your face?

----------


## BigBlack

You guys must be young! Pam is the only way to do it.

----------


## lil'Taylor

yea, protan is good... i'm surprised you guys use that many coats tho.. it's a nice colour... for my bf in the pic.. i painted protan once.. like 3 night before.. and then used jantana like 6 more times before the show...

as for the vasodilators.. they make you look vascular... and theres nothing wrong with that

----------


## MrMent1on

OK bro let em help yo uout with my $0.02. I usually start to pro-tan thursday night friday morning I shower it off to smooth it out an dapply one coat friday morning and then another coat friday night and i'm goodkeep in mind I'm black so maybe my way cant help. but as for muscle sheen STAY AWAY. you might as well use vaseline, lol. too shine. use muscle juice. perfect shine not too shinny, the proof is in my avatat. dream tan is very messy and makes you look like one of the trophies, lol. painting your fact is not necessary. use one of those light self tanning for your face. i use one call self-sun by clinique. its just very mild tan on your face and last for vascularity. use viagra or cialis. lots on vien, I'm surprise no one mentioned it. work wonders. dont worry about a woody, you'll be too nervous thinking about not getting one to get one. good luck bro.

----------


## pain time

Mrment1on

I did not even think about vaigra it is a vasodialtor since it sometimes takes between 1 - 2 hours to kick in would you take it about 2 hours before you would hit the stage? And a 100mg? Just wondering my first comp is coming up at the end of april

Thanks Pain time

----------


## warlock

Thank guys.

Viagra or cialis for vascularity? Can you give us more detail? Is that very common to use? How and when do you take it?

Thanks a lot :-)

----------


## MrMent1on

> Thank guys.
> 
> Viagra or cialis for vascularity? Can you give us more detail? Is that very common to use? How and when do you take it?
> 
> Thanks a lot :-)


Yep. it increases the blood flow tremendously. if you are new to the stage then chances are you haven't heard of it. take 100mg to 150mg 1.5 hours before pre-judging. there is so many tricks out there you would be surprised.

----------


## warlock

> Yep. it increases the blood flow tremendously. if you are new to the stage then chances are you haven't heard of it. take 100mg to 150mg 1.5 hours before pre-judging. there is so many tricks out there you would be surprised.


Hi,

Wow, that is really interesting. Never heard of it but I have only competed once and I am getting ready to compete again in May.

Now, is the 100mg-150 mg cialis or viagra? Which one would you recommend?

Thanks so much. It is great to have someone your level around this message board :-)

If you know of any other tricks that you would like to share with us let us know

Take care my bro!!

----------


## MrMent1on

I use which ever i can get my hands . if you have viagra then you will have to pop another at night show, the C hold up longer. I dont think it would be a significant difference.

----------


## warlock

> I use which ever i can get my hands . if you have viagra then you will have to pop another at night show, the C hold up longer. I dont think it would be a significant difference.


Thanks a lot.

So cialis would be taking at 100-150 mg one hour and a half before prejudging and if ou were to take viagra you would take 100-150mg before prejudging and 100-150mg before night show? Did I get it right?

Thanks for all your time

----------


## MrMent1on

> Thanks a lot.
> 
> So cialis would be taking at 100-150 mg one hour and a half before prejudging and if ou were to take viagra you would take 100-150mg before prejudging and 100-150mg before night show? Did I get it right?
> 
> Thanks for all your time


Yes. Viagra is only good for i believe 4 hours. while cialis around 24 to 36 hours. bu ti might be wrong on the 36 hours.

----------


## warlock

Thanks. It is good to know. I might try it for my show in May as it would be awesome to get ultra vascular!!! Let's see if I can get some.

I appreciate all your help :-)

Take care

----------


## MrMent1on

Viagra would be easier because it comes 50 mg while cialis comes 20 mg.

----------


## warlock

> Viagra would be easier because it comes 50 mg while cialis comes 20 mg.



Thanks my friend. Let's see if I can get some. I have seen it in liquid that would be easy to get but a pain to take at the show but in pills I would need to research some more.

----------

